# How long after miscarriage will a pregnancy test say negative?



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I may have miscarried, I don't know.

How long until I can take a home test and not get a false positive from the left-over hormones?

I just would rather not have to go to the doctor for this. They can't do anything and it is just sad and stressful.

I am about 11.5 weeks along.

Thank you, if anyone knows.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't know about a miscarriage, but my daughter was born at 24 1/2 weeks and did not survive and I am supposed to go in for a blood test and my doctor told me to wait until 8 weeks after surgery to make sure all pregnancy hormones were out of my system. I hope this helps a little. I am so sorry you lost your little one.
Gossamer


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I just want to know if I am or not, yk?

Eight weeks is so, so long. I guess the alternative is to go in for a blood draw?

I was bleeding a lot and had three 'clots' that were the size of half my fist.









I bled a lot with my first two pregnancies and had two healthy babies, but this time seems so excessive.

I feel so gulity because I have not done everything I could. (I have been under stress, the last time we had sex and things were still okay- it hurt and I didn't stop him right away and I am afraid that could have caused it, I may have been exposed to rubella, and I got dental x-rays before I knew I was pregnant. SO many things, huh? I also didn't even try the progesterone cream because I didn't want to stand in the way of what was supposed to be incase the x-rays/ruebella had harmed the baby, but now I feel so bad...)


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

Faith, we're in the same crappy boat.
I started bleeding early on Friday. It's basically stopped as of last night. So I peed on my last stick this morning, and got a definite negative. I was only 6w2d when the bleeding started, so I think that's why it didn't take very long.
I'd say go in for a blood draw since you were further along. Not knowing what your body is doing is the worst, so even though submitting to a hospital and needles is heinous for me, I'm doing it for the closure.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

faith, nevermind me. blasted test is showing + now, and i don't know when it turned to that. could be evaporation line, could be legitimate.

oh hell.


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

Elphaba~








s

I was getting tears in my eyes reading your first post, and then I saw your next post and started to smile. Who knows? I hope you find out for sure very soon.

Not knowing is definitely the worst!! So far, I still test positive, but I think it is just left-over hormones.

I want to just go in, I think. But I also don't have insurance, so there is a huge expense to consider just to find out the inevitable... I just don't know.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

faith, you might be able to get it done at planned parenthood. i'm not sure if they do quants or just yes/no tests. call em and see. they work very cheaply and sometimes on a sliding scale.
BTW, mine came back at 187, so now we know.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

The waiting is always the hardest. I'm so sorry you ladies are going through this









After a miscarriage it may take up to two weeks for a test to show negative. I blood draw can show the HCG counts and that can lead you closer to a conclusion. Also, if the cervix is open, you've most likely miscarried. An ultrasound is really the only solid answer at this point in pregnancy.

I know that's not the answeres you wanted. I wish there were an easier way to get a definate answer.

Either way, you're body needs you to keep it healthy. Continue drinking lot's of water. Try some red rasberry tea to keep you hydrated. Eat small, healthy meals during the day and try to get as much rest as your body needs.

Take care and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm here to commiserate. I'm in the same boat and can empathize with you. I should be 12 weeks tomorrow, have been spotting for a week and a half. Couldn't find the heartbeat yesterday and midwife said my uterus is not as large as it should be. She is pretty sure this pg is not viable. I'm trying to schedule an ultrasound to get a definite answer, I started out not wanting any u/s at all, but now I just want to know for sure. I can't go on for much longer thinking that I'm pg if I'm not, it is so hard to be in limbo.

(((Faith))) (((Elphaba)))


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you get some answers soon. You're in my thoughts.

Faith and adventuregirl


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

adventuregirl, let us know how the US goes. Don't feel bad about going ahead with it. It sounds like you really need the reasurance.


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

Elphaba & adventuregirl~
: hugs

At least we have MDC to come and talk, and deal with it together. I still do not officially know, but I know inside myself. Too much came out for there to be anything left, I no longer feel pregnant, and I have not felt him move at all. (I was feeling him a few times a day!) I think I will just wait it out. I feel so weird now- empty and sad, and my stomach hurts. But I will be okay. DH is coming home tonight (after a week away) and I just keep concentrating on that, then he and I can talk more about it and what to do.

Ms. Mom and Allison, thank you for the advice and support!


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

Faith, I know what you mean. I'm glad your dh is coming back, it will be so helpful for you to have him there. I know I would feel lost without mine right now.

I've decided to postpone and possibly cancel the u/s, I've had a lot of cramping and increased bleeding. I feel intuitively that this is it, so I think I'm going to wait it out. I feel like I got the message and can begin to let go.

I'm glad to have a place like this to come to, I don't really want to talk to anyone IRL other than my dh and midwife just yet.


----------

